

Citizenfour HD - arfrank
http://cryptome.org/Citizenfour-HD.7z
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Cryptomeorg&#x2F;status&#x2F;566616227582582785
======
arfrank
The movie was entered into public record
([https://twitter.com/Cryptomeorg/status/566616227582582785](https://twitter.com/Cryptomeorg/status/566616227582582785)
&
[http://cryptome.org/2015/02/edwards-019-027.pdf](http://cryptome.org/2015/02/edwards-019-027.pdf)):

Mirrors: [http://ergot.yfkm.eu/Citizenfour-
HD.mp4](http://ergot.yfkm.eu/Citizenfour-HD.mp4) &
[http://ergot.yfkm.eu/Citizenfour.mp4](http://ergot.yfkm.eu/Citizenfour.mp4)

~~~
WorldWideWayne
It seems like most of the people in this thread care more about how you posted
a title link to a huge zip file.

Maybe next time you should do a "Show HN" and put the URL in the post text
instead of as the title link.

------
justin66
Having the url point to an utterly huge file instead of a landing page can
cause problems for some people. The default behavior on my phone in chrome,
for example, is to start downloading in the background.

~~~
q3k
It's perfectly fine to link to a large file directly - it seems like your
browser is broken.

~~~
tombrossman
The browser isn't broken, this is the expected behavior. When you click a link
for a downloadable file, your browser fetches it in the background since there
is no page to display.

The problem in this instance is that there is no 'landing page', it's just
there on Cryptome in a big list of pages and other downloads. The real issue
is Cryptome's spartan UX gives no easy way to handle this, it's either link to
the home page with no context, or link to the file directly.

------
draugadrotten
You may want to pay for watching this movie, so they make more of the same.
Vote with your wallet.

~~~
sroerick
Agreed. Though, I don't know of any way to directly send money to Laura
Poitras and co.

I'm sure they would also appreciate donations made to the EFF.

~~~
yd3
You could also consider donating to the Freedom of the Press Foundation
[https://freedom.press/donate](https://freedom.press/donate) or the Courage
Found [https://couragefound.org/donate](https://couragefound.org/donate)

------
diimdeep
magnet:? xt=urn:btih:799e43f3aff3fa9af8b7bfc2950501721829ddee&dn=+Citiz
enfour.2014.HDRiP+Xvid&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&
tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ft
racker.leechers- paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969

------
rgawdzik
FYI: Local cinemas are still playing it, for those who enjoy the cinemas. I
watched it in San Francisco, so check your local movie listings.

------
OoTheNigerian
Linking straight to the file is going to be VERY expensive for people like me
who pay per MB as it would automatically download in a lot of browsers when
clicked.

Do consider linking to a page that directs people to the file.

~~~
cellover
Agreed! I uploaded the movie on my own server with a very short post to
explain what it's all about. Download should be quite fast depending on your
location.

[http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/citizenfour-hd-high-speed-
downlo...](http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/citizenfour-hd-high-speed-download/)

~~~
phireal
Thanks for rehosting, but your version is definitely not HD, coming in at
640x360 resolution.

~~~
cellover
Yes, sorry that, I am currently getting the Citizenfour.2014.720p.WEB-
DL.AAC2.0.H264-FGT version and will update the post once ready.

------
chinathrow
Go watch it on a big screen. The chilling effect is way bigger in a large
audience than at home.

~~~
rabbyte
most amusing reason I've heard to see a movie on the big screen :)

------
asstarioth
Mirrors: [http://brueste.tk/mydealz/Citizenfour-
HD.mp4](http://brueste.tk/mydealz/Citizenfour-HD.mp4)
[http://mydealz.marvinbeer.de/Citizenfour-
HD.mp4](http://mydealz.marvinbeer.de/Citizenfour-HD.mp4)
[http://94.23.162.252/Citizenfour-HD.mp4](http://94.23.162.252/Citizenfour-
HD.mp4)

------
JeremyNT
This redistribution does not seem to be authorized by the copyright holders,
and directly linking to the file doesn't seem to be appropriate for HN.

------
britdoc
we worked on Citizenfour and this is not a legitimate film. Please don't share
if you're a friend of the film

------
kbar13
got a magnet uri for bittorrent instead?

~~~
cellover
Downloads are so slow that I decided to host it on my own server, no bandwidth
limit, should be faster. Enjoy!

[http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/citizenfour-hd-high-speed-
downlo...](http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/citizenfour-hd-high-speed-download/)

~~~
phireal
Thanks for rehosting, but your version is definitely not HD, coming in at
640x360 resolution

~~~
cellover
I have uploaded the 3.4GB version too, sorry for the inconvenience.

